# 150 mpg suv



## kcblkeeley (May 8, 2008)

This company claims to have made this possible.
Fact or Fiction?






http://www.yahoo.com/s/893587


----------



## eleven (May 28, 2008)

i don't doubt it... the plug-in hybrid isn't exactly a "new" idea, just not marketed


----------



## Tug (May 26, 2008)

Lexus said:


> What is the bet they are using ULTRA CAPS .. in the Vehicle


Not only 
http://videos.howstuffworks.com/podtech-networks/4137-hybrid-car-gets-150-mpg-video.htm


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Using commercially availiable Lith/Ion batteries but he cannot say who the supplier is??? Someone bought him off!


----------

